# Staying for the kids...good or bad?



## abirdoutofitscage (Dec 28, 2008)

Is it best to stay in a relationship for the sake of the kids??


----------



## pairofduces (Dec 28, 2008)

If you have kids I would say this - you are going to be together in one form or another anyway. If you are better together, great! If you are better apart, I'm sorry to hear that. Kids need to grow up in an environment of love and positivity - they don't need your relationship problems to get in their way. Your not doing them any favors by staying together just for them.


----------



## cmmcafee (Dec 28, 2008)

If you are unhappy in your marriage and you stay even though in your heart you feel you should leave.. it might cause more pain for the kids in the long run (in my opinion).. children pick up on things in their life that mold them into the person they will be and the relationships they will have, so if you have a bad relationship with your husband and your children see this, they may also grow up and accept a bad relationship. You and your children deserve to be happy, and you might find it to be best to be seperated for everyone but really, it's your life...so do what's best for you. good luck, I am going through the same thing and I have decided that my son will do better if we leave his dad ... it actually makes my husband spend more quality time with our son!!! and a bonus he cant make me feel bad anymore....
good luck!


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

abirdoutofitscage said:


> Is it best to stay in a relationship for the sake of the kids??


that's a pretty good reason


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

I think sometimes yes and sometimes no. It depends on the relationship, the dynamics in that relationship and the outcome it will have on the children.


----------

